# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > آموزش: نحوه اتصال پایگاه داده اکسس به vb.net

## Ohadi ali

سلام دوستان 
من دارم یک نرم افزار کتابخانه طراحی میکنم و میخوام پایگاه داده اکسس رو به برنامه خودم متصل کنم و برنامه دکمه های ثبت و حذف و ویرایش رو بنویسم  کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
 کتابی یا ... میتوننین معرفی کننین
با تــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــشکر

----------


## oliya24

دوست عزیز من که در این مورد نمیتونم کمکی به شما بکنم چون تا به حال فقط اس کیو ال رو به ویبی متصل کردم ولی اگر تازه واردی بیا و اکسس رو بی خیال بشو و اس کیو ال رو کار کن من هم در این مورد تاپیکی اموزشی زدم که متصل کردن اس کیوال و ویبی رو توضیح کامل دادم 
اکسس هم خوب نیست چون واقعا ضعف امنیتی داره اما اس کیوال قویتره و همچنین اوراکل که از این 2 قویتره
در کل واسه اینکه مطلب رو جمع کنم 70 درصد برنامهنویسان با اس کیو ال و 10 درصد با اکسس و 20 درصد ترجیح میدن با اوراکل کار کنن 
چون اوراکل بیشتر در امور خیلی اطلاعاتی کاربرد خودش رو نشون میده 
موفق باشی دوست من
حال انتخاب با خودته ضمنا اکثر کتابها هم با اسکیوال گفتن که اگر خواستی بت معرفی میکنم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> در کل واسه اینکه مطلب رو جمع کنم 70 درصد برنامهنویسان با اس کیو ال و 10 درصد با اکسس و 20 درصد ترجیح میدن با اوراکل کار کنن


منبعش رو هم ذکر میکردین بد نبود !!!




> چون اوراکل بیشتر در امور خیلی اطلاعاتی کاربرد خودش رو نشون میده


اگه منظورتون از خیلی اطلاعاتی ! حجم زیادی از اطلاعات باشه درسته .



> اکسس هم خوب نیست چون واقعا ضعف امنیتی داره


خوب اکسس در بعضی مواقع ضعف هایی داره که طبیعی هم هستش ولی درکل به این نکته خیلی خیلی مهم توجه کنین که هر پایگاه داده ایی ( منظورم نوع رابطه ایی هستش ) رو معمولا برای انجام طیفی از وظایف و حجم اطلاعاتی مینویسن و قرار نیست اکسس بیاد بانک اطلاعاتی سایتی مثل Ebuy باشه !!! ولی در کل 99 درصد برنامه هایی که ما مینویسیم * SQLite بهترین و بازم میگم بهترین* پایگاه داده ایی هستش که میشه انتخاب کرد . البته این نظر شخصی بنده است .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## ahmadreza517

سلام دوست عزیز 
به آدرس زیر سر بزن (پروژه کامل) 

http://howprg.blogfa.com/post-11.aspx

----------


## Behzad_MCP

> دوست عزیز من که در این مورد نمیتونم کمکی به شما بکنم چون تا به حال فقط اس کیو ال رو به ویبی متصل کردم ولی اگر تازه واردی بیا و اکسس رو بی خیال بشو و اس کیو ال رو کار کن من هم در این مورد تاپیکی اموزشی زدم که متصل کردن اس کیوال و ویبی رو توضیح کامل دادم 
> اکسس هم خوب نیست چون واقعا ضعف امنیتی داره اما اس کیوال قویتره و همچنین اوراکل که از این 2 قویتره
> در کل واسه اینکه مطلب رو جمع کنم 70 درصد برنامهنویسان با اس کیو ال و 10 درصد با اکسس و 20 درصد ترجیح میدن با اوراکل کار کنن 
> چون اوراکل بیشتر در امور خیلی اطلاعاتی کاربرد خودش رو نشون میده 
> موفق باشی دوست من
> حال انتخاب با خودته ضمنا اکثر کتابها هم با اسکیوال گفتن که اگر خواستی بت معرفی میکنم


دوست عزیز یه سوال دارم :
آیا شما برای آرایش گلهای باغچه منزلتان از بیل مکانیکی کاترپیلار استفاده میکنید یا یک بیلچه کوچک ؟!

برای انتخاب پایگاه داده هامون بهتره که اول این سوال را از خودمون بپرسیم ، بهتره که پایگاه داده هامونو بر اساس نیازمون انتخاب کنیم چرا برای یک نرم افزار کوچک دفترچه تلفن از یه پایگاه داده 12000 دلاری استفاده کنیم ؟

البته جسارت نباشه فقط خواستم آگاهی بدم 

برای نحوه اتصال به اکسس لطفا به لینک های زیر سر بزنید 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc280478.aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...6b(VS.80).aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...(v=VS.90).aspx

----------

